
Seethe and Grin: My Life Going to Tech Events - awwstn
https://medium.com/about-work/9b14f05a9832
======
jpwright
This seems like an appropriate place to plug
[http://adainitiative.org/](http://adainitiative.org/) \-- advocacy group
working to change the culture of tech conferences.

